# Please help. Green ameiva won't eat!



## Mikey B (Oct 23, 2013)

Just bought my first green ameiva. I've had him 5 days now and he refuses to eat. He's in a 40 gallon tank, 4-5" of coconut fiber substrate, temperature gradient from 75-85 degrees with a 90 degree basking spot. Humidity is generally between 60 and 80%. I've tried giving him crickets, superworms, night crawlers, and cat food (turkey flavor). He won't eat any of it, and burrows to the bottom of the tank and doesn't come out unless I dig him up! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 23, 2013)

First I'd say it is still in the settling in phase. Second, I'd up the ambient temperature to 90-95F and the basking to 110F. Third, these are typically quite active lizards and in the long run you may find a 40 gallon might not be enough space, it may start rubbing its nose. For food, I'd try silk moth and wax moth larvae to get it going.


----------



## Mikey B (Oct 23, 2013)

He is a juvenile still, only about 10" right now, so the 40 should be fine for a while. And to reduce any nose rubbing I have plants/logs/ect going around the sides of the tank along with three sides covered with background. I do plan on putting him in something bigger as he grows. I'll try getting the temperature up a little higher and hopefully that will make a difference. Thanks for the advise roadkill.


----------



## Mikey B (Oct 23, 2013)

Would it be possible that if the temp is too low, that he went into a hibernation of sorts?


----------



## Mikey B (Oct 24, 2013)

Just put a new 125 watt heat bulb in this morning in place of the 75 watt that was in there. Still yet to see where the ambient temp is going to level off, but it's looking like it should be around 80 on the cool side. Basking spot is currently reading at 106. I'll stay posted on any changes in his habits.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2013)

I used to keep my Ameiva at lower basking temps and was just recently reading that these guys do like higher basking temps. Mine is incredibly sensitive to change of any sort. He will not eat cat food, ground turkey, or ground beef unless it is to grab a quick bite. He much prefers insects of just about any sort, earthworms, egg on occasion, and a pinky once monthly.

When I first got mine, I covered 3 sides of his enclosure with black construction paper. There are a lot of plants and hiding spots. They are pretty skittish, but fun to watch.


----------



## Mikey B (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see this "fun to watch" side of mine. Its now been 10 days of hiding in the substrate. I dug him up this morning (to make sure he was still alive if nothing else). He still looks healthy, but he still doesn't seem to be interested in eating! Crickets, nothing. Meal worms, nothing. Night crawler, nothing. Turkey, nothing. Pieces of melon, nothing. Even ignores the water dish. What else can I do?


----------

